# NSW, 4/11, That's not a bonito, this is a bonito !



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's not a Bonito.









This is a bonito.
68cm and that was with only half a tail.









I thought he fought bloody hard but now I can see why.









That's a shark









That's a whale









That's Simon with a 70cm kings









I landed 12 kings but no keepers.

That's me late for dinner, sorry for the short post.

This was the day.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Monster bonnie keza :shock:


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nice , love the whale pic awesome


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a truncated session this morning, managing to leave before the kings woke up (inevitably). Nonetheless, a lovely morning. Picked up 3 pan size snapper early, and a random little amberjack that felt bigger than he was. One last hurrah on an unfortunate rat that took a trolled squid strip on my way back in, a harbinger of the better fortunes that befell Kerry & Simon as the morning matured.









That's a pretty picture









That's a baby amberjack









In the absence of giant fish photos, that's a pretty picture again.

At work by 0830 dreading an SMS from Keza.


----------



## matheolo (Jul 26, 2011)

very nice.

I think what you call bonito is named in Italy "palamita" (sarda sarda)

Amberjack is named "ricciola" (Seriola dumerili), this summer one of my friend has captured one of 26 KG!!!!!

this is the video


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Keza , that shark was very keen on that beautiful Bonito , i have never seen one that big , nice one mate


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

New desktop background.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

keza said:


> That's a whale


Are you sure?

Like I said in another post, you guys are really ramping up for Summer. Really nice session! Huge boners and 12 rats. That would keep a normal man busy for a month. Here you might ask? Pissing rain, and snow down to 1500m. Now you're stuck w/ me.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one, Bonnidile Kezdee!

What goes harder - a rat king; or a 68cm bonnie with half a tail?


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

That is an amazing whale tail picture.I want a poster of that to put up on the wall.Well done.The kids want to know what kind of whale it was ?the fishing looks good too.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MrX said:


> Nice one, Bonnidile Kezdee!
> 
> What goes harder - a rat king; or a 68cm bonnie with half a tail?


He went unbelievably hard, much harder than any of the kings from the day but I guess that was because something was chasing him.
The shark in the other pick (probably only about 4 foot) followed me around for half an hour or so, I wonder if he took on the bonnie.

The whales were putting on an amazing display with full body slams. Unfortunately when I decided to get the camera out 3 things happened, the housing had fogged up (hence the mistiness or the shot), my wife called and the whales decided to head straight for me. Chaos ensued as I still had a line out the back.

New pic added up the top.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fantastic morning. Bring on summer.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow huge bonnie and awesome photography, shame they make me feel jealous


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Some realy nice fish and pics there, is your camera an slr? how do you keep it dry?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Superb bonnie - great pics.


----------

